# OT: Spinal Surgery Coming Up



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Saw the neurosurgeon this morning. Now scheduled for surgery next Wednesday (the 21st) so I'll likely be offline for at least a little while.

If I've seemed grumpier than usual lately, I apologize to any I may have inadvertently offended. Just been in a lot of pain (herniated disc sitting right on the nerves at L4/L5) and a liitle wired at the prospect of somebody cutting into my back & messing with my spine & nerves. But the time has definitely come. Can't stand the constant pain in the lower back & legs anymore.

Hopefully I'll be able to get back to a life more suited to a 50 year old man than hobbling around work on a cane looking like an drug addled 80 year old.

On the upside, I'll probably be out of work about 8 weeks, so I may actually be able *build *something. 

Thanks for tolerating my cantankerous nature of late, and hope to see you all again soon.

Don


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's a wish for a quick recovery! Take care.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wishing you all the Best Don...
...and a speedy recovery...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Good luck. Will keep you in mind.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Best of luck!*

Prayers and positive vibes headed your way! Hope it's as painless as possible and that you have a speedy recovery as well! Is that the surgery we all heard about as kids where you get all the ice cream you can eat? Just curious... and hopeful for you! 
Cliff


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Don... Dude! Oh man! I'll be sending positive waves your way Pal.
Hang in there ok. Your bud Troy :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, best wishes for a speedy recovery and return to normal. I know just how painful and frustrating a bad back can be.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

My backs rotten as well. 22 years ago I herniated 2 discs. My nuerosurgeon tried to talk me into operating. I wouldnt let him, mainly because as I waited in his office, everyone else in there was going in for second, third and forth operations. Once they shave off tough portion the disc ( like a gummy bear) the inner portion ( jello) soon oozes out causing the same problems again! Mother nature took care of me on her own. My discs disintegrated on their own. As of 8 years ago, I had 6 more in various states of rupture, herniation and disintegration. The BEST thing I did was see a pain specialist. He burned out a bunch of nerve endings in my lower back. Its still a mess, but at least I can get around on my own. All my Docs ( I've moved around a lot over the last 22 years, 5 times!) told me I did well not to have the operation. The WORST thing I did was use a heating pad. The pad felt good, but increased swelling on the discs causing more pinched nerves. I was bedridden for months, going into shock and passing out if I tried to stand. I was never out long, 5 min max as the pain was so bad. I lost 50 jbs in 3 months, and still have dark circles under my eyes from the lack of sleep durning those rough times. Sleeping maybe an hour a day on good days, at 10 minutes a stretch. Use ICE! Its your friend. Dont want to scare you, but get a second opinion. You might get around the surgery that might not help very much in the longrun. Take the pain meds sparingly as to avoid building a tolerence, your probably gonna need em for many years, regardless of which route you take. The good news is after awhile you can tune out alot of the minor pain. the discs are going bad in my neck now. I dont think I have one good disc left in my spine at this point. I'm 54. If you go for the surgery, I wish you best of luck and a speedy recovery. Sometimes the results are VERY sucessful. Sometimes the relief only last a few months.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good luck!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope things go well and you recover quickly and nicely Don. I am fortunate being 58 with no real back problems to speak of. Anyway look at the bright side as you noted, you get to spend time building models for a few weeks. Good luck.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Don, I pray everything goes well for you and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!:wave:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Good luck Frets. Hope all goes well and a speedy recovery


----------



## chris_03262005 (Apr 28, 2010)

i personally have had a total of 5 back surgeries the last one was a bit more risky as they had to put a rod on the front of my spinal cord. but mine was different than what your having


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I can totally relate to lower back pain. All the best!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I've had friends who've had spinal surgery, and they're all glad they did it. I'm sure you'll be happy with the outcome. And post-surgery meds are wonderful. ;-)
Take care.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I have not had back surgery but a friend did when he was in his early 30s. I remember talking with him and the pain was terrible. I don;t think he was sleeping much or could sit for long. I think they fused 2 of his vertebrae. I recall him telling me before he went into the hospital that even with the surgery it might not help but he had very few options left. In his case it worked out very well.

Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Best of luck, and hope your recovery is a quick and easy one.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck with the back surgery. Hope you have a very succesful recovery!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I had surgery four years ago to repair three disks in my neck and it worked just fine. I was in agony from constant headaches and neck pain -- I even fell asleep at my desk at work -- but the surgery, done at Johns Hopkins, took all that away. I had to sleep in my Lay-Z-Boy for about two weeks and couldn't drive for about six weeks, but I was back at work on light duty after three weeks.
I have to admit I didn't get much of anything built because of the drugs, but I also got to watch a lot of classic movies on DVD that I'd missed before.
Best of luck to you!

Jeff


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

All good wishes for a problem-free surgery and a complete and successful recovery Don! Take my word for it--when they wake you up after the surgery, the realization you're no longer in pain is a wonderful feeling!


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

just seeing this today i had back surgery for my stenosis about 3 weeks ago . and i cant tell you how much better i feel. i can walk now and take the steps . should be back to work on no restrictions in about a month as you know every back surgery is not the same as well as everyones abilty to take pain . i have been to a pain managemernt doctor had the pain block shots and nothing about a year ago. having just gone thru this plastic parts and all i honestly wish all the best and hope what you have done makes you feel much better . ALL THE BEST rob


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks to everyone for all the well wishes. Definitely looking forward to a lot less pain, getting rid on the cane, and not having to ask my wife or my son to put my shoes on for me. They never complain, but it's still humiliating to be about as capable as a two year old.

My biggest worry at this point is managing post op pain. I'm sure I've built up quite a tolerance given all the narcotics I've been on for the last 7 months.

Strangely, the Apollo kit I've been working on all perc'ed up (sub assemblies anyway) look pretty damned good. I may have to revisit that opinion when I'm not chronically whacked anymore :tongue:.

Anyway, thanks again to everyone. Stay out of trouble while I'm gone and keep my seat at the glue bar warm...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

flyingfrets said:


> My biggest worry at this point is managing post op pain. I'm sure I've built up quite a tolerance given all the narcotics I've been on for the last 7 months.


Compared to what you've been experiencing for the past several months, the post-op discomfort should be barely noticeable. Before my laminectomy I was taking 3500 mg of Vicodin daily, and it did _nothing_ for the pain. After the laminectomy I didn't take anything--not even Tylenol--and I recall only minor soreness/tenderness around the surgical site for a few days. I sincerely hope your recovery will be as trouble-free as mine was.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

As someone in a similar situation I wish you well and hope for a speedy recovery. I'm sure the effort will be worthwhile.

Prayers are with you, too.

James


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Don, i want to wish you all the best & a speedy recovery.
Bert


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

All the best.

A few hours ago I jumped out of bed to turn off a malfunctioning alarm and my back is a little sore. I've got to excercise more.

But what causes a herniated disc? Did you lift something heavy?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I have no idea how I did it. I remember the morning I woke up with this pain for the first time like it was yesterday (was actually 4 years ago, just gotten progrssively worse). Never felt anything like it in my life.

As near as my primary doctor can figure it, my feet or legs must have gotten tangled in the blankets when I rolled in my sleep and it prevented my hips from rotating with the rest of my body.

Wish there were a more entertaining or heroic story to tell, but that's it in a nutshell. Sleeping is a "contact sport." Who knew?


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Don,
Good Luck with the surgery! I can relate to what you are going through, I have Alkaptonuria which has affected my spine and I get similar symptoms. I'm sure that the surgery will be the best thing that could happen.

Simon


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BatToys said:


> But what causes a herniated disc? Did you lift something heavy?


Sometimes it's caused by a single incident--lifting or twisting the wrong way. Most of the time it's simply caused by wear and tear over a long period of time (poor posture, bad body mechanics, part of the aging process, etc.). According to my doctors, most people have at least one bulging or herniated disc in their spine and don't even know it; it's only when they cause other problems (like in Don's case) that steps need to be taken to correct the defect.


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Best wishes to you!

I'm now 2 1/2 years post-op from the same surgery. They went in to remove L4/L5, but ended up removing L3/L4 also. If you've handled the pain so far, you can handle the post-op pain too. The first couple days are the worst, but it gets better from there. They had me up and walking within 48 hours of the surgery.

Remember to take it easy, and allow things to heal properly. Don't be a hero - you'll end up messing things up and end up right back where you started. I spent a full six months in a full body brace, and wasn't considered "healed" until a year after the surgery.

Again, here's hoping it all goes great!
Eric


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Best of luck to you. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Just got home (kept me 24 hours because what was supposed to be a 1 hour surgery turned into 3). Apparently I'm one of those rarities that has *two* nerves branching off the spinal cord on each side, with one passing over the herniation and one trapped under it. Surgeon said it surprised the Hell out of him when he went in because it wasn't visible on the MRI, and in 26 years, this is only the fourth time he's seen this condition. But it *does* explain why it seemed my pre-op pain was disproportionate to the herniation.

Fairly sore at the incision site, but bearable. The ache in the hip & leg are still there, but the doc says that's due to inflamation at the surgical site, *not* because the surgery didn't work. Here's hoping he's right...

Think I need to lay down for now (the painkillers *are* pretty good stuff! :tongue, but wanted to check in & say thanks again for all the good wishes.

See y'all in a few days...

Don


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Glad you doing good buddy !!!!
bert


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Let us know how it continues to go. Got those track shoes out yet, you'll be running around the block in a week or two!

Bob K.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Really glad to hear you're doing well.

James


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Glad to hear all went well! Follow the Docs orders and dont try to do to much to soon.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Don,

Great News, wish you a speedy recovery 

Simon


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Speedy recovery Don!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Best of luck, I know all TOO well what you are going through.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

flyingfrets said:


> The ache in the hip & leg are still there, but the doc says that's due to inflamation at the surgical site, *not* because the surgery didn't work. Here's hoping he's right...


He probably is. Once the inflammation subsides the irritated nerves should calm down.

Glad to hear everything went well and that your surgeon, though slightly surprised by the dual nerves, wasn't entirely unfamiliar with the situation and handled the procedure appropriately. Heal well!


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

Please make sure you take it EASY and allow your body time to heal. Some friend was telling me recently about another person who started lifting weights in her job that were heavier than she was supposed to lift and the injury came back! (This is a good opportunity to allow people that you've helped through the years to help you in return. In my world, this is called ITALIAN GUILT TRIP!!!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Don,
Been a while since you got home. Everything healing nicely?

James


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Healing? Yes, the surgical site is fine (still got 12 - 15 staples, but they come out 10/03).

The pain is another story altogether. The nerve roots at the spinal cord are still extremely swollen (you can actually see it). The surgeon says everything is right on schedule and as expected given the manipulation involved in sorting the mess out (uncommon split at the nerve root apparently since birth, passing under the herniation which was the original source of pain, and another bundle of nerves that passed over and attached themselves to it. Never showed in the MRI).

Since the Friday after surgery, the nerve pain is about 20 times worse than it was pre-op. Feels like a meat cleaver in the right buttock and travels down the leg (excruciating in the thigh, knee and ankle). Almost feels like the leg is too short and I'm about to tear something when I walk sometimes.

So, in addition to the percocet, flexeril, nerve blockers (which obviously don't work) & some kind of anti-anxiety (supposed to keep the surrounding musculature further relaxed), started me on a massive dose of steroids for the swelling & inflamation. Helped for a couple of days, but like everything else lately, I think I've developed a tolerance for them pretty quickly.

Supposedly, these issues will be resolved when I start PT in a few weeks, so here's hoping...

Funny...I had my spleen removed almost 20 years ago in the days before they could do those things laparoscopically (ie: *HUGE* incision) and had *far *less discomfort in the recovery period. 

Who knew being an aging "boomer" would be such a fun-filled adventure :tongue:.

But thank you for asking!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm sure the inflamed nerves will subside and you'll finally feel much better. I, too, take a lot of pain killers (so-called anyway.) Oxycodone, Fentanyl, Gabapentin, Flexeril, a nerve blocks - they keep me from screaming, but I'm still at a 7-8 out of 10. It's frustrating, I know. Unfortunately I'm not a surgical candidate.

So I know how you feel! Hang in there, and one day soon you'll wake up and your back and legs just won't bother you anymore.

Just want you to know we're thinking about you.

James


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks for the thoughts. Yeah, even through all the meds, a constant pain level 7 - 8 out of 10 is about right (yup, just below the screaming threshold :freak. And let's not forget the occasional 12 or 13 jolt just to keep it interesting...

I dunno, I've heard everything from "Yeah, had the surgery too. Best thing I ever did" to "HOLY SH_T! I did it and now I'm *completely* messed up." 

Right about now, I'm not sure *what* to think. Had I been warned (granted, some of the pain is due to unforeseen surgical complications), I'd certainly have thought twice about doing it. 

If it turns out to be a temporary situation (and I sure as Hell hope it *is*), you have my sincerest sympathies that you're not a candidate. If the pain & compromised mobility turn out to be a more permanent proposition, then you didn't miss much.

Take care...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Good karma and positive vibes headed your way, hopefully you'll get to feeling better soon! At least you can type a few coherent sentances in a row! Dats a good sign. 


flyingfrets said:


> I dunno, I've heard everything from "Yeah, had the surgery too. Best thing I ever did" to "HOLY SH_T! I did it and now I'm *completely* messed up."
> 
> Right about now, I'm not sure *what* to think. Had I been warned (granted, some of the pain is due to unforeseen surgical complications), I'd certainly have thought twice about doing it.
> 
> ...


I tried to warn ya, but I was a lone voice in da wilderness..LOL..But from the sentence above the one, saying if you were warned, it looks like I wasnt the only one.  Hang in there!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, this sucks. Saw the nuerosurgeon again yesterday. He says I shouldn't still be in this much pain.

Also said a new MRI won't show anything definitive because it would be clouded with blood & fluid still pooled around the disc from the surgery.

If there's no improvement within the next 10 - 14 days, he'll have to reopen the incision to see what's wrong (he say's there's a 5% chance that the disc re-herniated after surgery, but it'd be the first he's ever seen that *did*). There is still pretty significant swelling (though it's lower along the spine than it was and the pain now emanates from the right hip) which he believes is because of the manipulation involved in untangling the mess he found in there. That's why he's not in a rush to open my back again. But the pain *should* be getting better by this point and it doesn't seem to be.

I'm just so freaking tired of the pain...painkillers that don't work (Hell, I'm just tired of the painkillers - *PERIOD*). Tired of yelping like an old dog somebody kicked everytime I move...

And now I have to consider job security on top of everything else. I'm out of leave, sick & FMLA time, so my job will likely be on the line if I can't go back on 11/15. 

I am *NOT* a happy guy. 

Otto, FWIW, I was told I didn't have too many options & that I'd have ended up with "drop foot" before the end of the year because the nerve impingement was so bad. Still...might've taken my chances had I known it could be *this *much worse.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Don - truly sorry to hear about your situation. I can honestly say I know how you feel; being in the 5% blows. Here's hoping the next 10 days starts bringing you some relief. TRY to stay positive.

BTW - I ran into the same issue at work - running out of leave time. If your company offers it, consider short term disability. Usually good for up to six months. That's a route I had to take three times over the past several years. Preserves job, health benefits, and sometimes partial salary (mine did.)

Good luck with both your back and job.

James


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I imagine its a living hell for you. Very sorry to hear things did not go as well as you hoped. My mother had the rods put into the entire length of her back. Her pain increased and she never got relief. I hope the swelling is the issue and you will feel relief a little later than expected.


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

Almost ten years ago I had a work related injury that has led me on an odyssey of my own. I would just like to say that at one point my 85 year old mom and schizophrenic brother were cutting my food for me because my hands were so sensitive I couldn't hold a fork or knife, let alone use pressure to cut my food. Now my doctor is telling me to lose weight because I eat too much . . .  

I know from my personal experience that whatever the situation, healing can occur. Despite what doctors may or may not know or say, despite what you're feeling at a given moment, the body is still a mysterious thing.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

auroralover said:


> ...the body is still a mysterious thing.


Yeah, I noticed that at the beach a few times this summer! :lol:

Seriously, I know what you mean. For 2 days after the surgery, I was walking 1 - 2 miles a day because I was told walking was the best possible thing I could do. Was still sore so I had to push myself a little, but when I'd get home, I really *did* feel much better. 

Then I got up on day 3 with the nerves throbbing all the way down the right leg & doing anything at all was out of the question.

Been a roller coaster ride ever since, so I guess I just have to see how it all plays out, but I'm still really wired about the prospect of another surgery.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

We can rebuild you... we have the technology. A little CA and you'll be right as rain.

Hang in there.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve244 said:


> A little CA and you'll be right as rain.


Y'know, it's funny you mention that. He actually *used* medical superglue to patch the sac around the spinal cord. 

Among other things the MRI didn't show was the fact that the disc had abraded its way 2/3 of the way through the membrane. I don't know what would've happened if it had, but I'm not anxious to find out.

Surgical superglue?!!? I thought he was pulling my leg, so I looked it up. It's real. 

You learn the damnedest things on your way through life...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hang in there. Mines been mucked up pretty bad for the last 22 years. The pains not as bad as it used to be. I've got drop foot in both feet. My legs sometimes go numb, but I can still get around. Its usually the left, sometimes both. And numbness is better than pain. But, Its weird trying to walk when you cant hardly feel your legs. Hang in there, it will get better. The human body is pretty amazing at fixing itself and adapting.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Don, hang in there buddy we are all pulling for you withall we got ! I sent you a PM.
Bert


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Don, your inbox is full & will not allow any more PMs until your inbox is cleared out some.
Bert

P.S. I sent you an email through Hobbytalk


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Don, Feeling any better yet?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Unfortunately, no.

Saw the surgeon again Saturday morning. He reevaluated my current circumstances and his position now is that another surgery is out of the question at least until next spring (not that I was looking forward to another one mind you). Since I'm still in this much pain, moving the nerves around again would just aggravate them further. 

A follow up MRI is still useless before December or January until the blood around the surgical site finally dissipates. So we don't (& won't) know exactly what the problem is for another couple of months.

His assessment based on the symptoms and the swelling still evident in my lower back is that improvement will be gradual as the inflamation subsides.

The conversation got a little heated when I told him I was beginning to regret having surgery in the first place. He told me to bear in mind that I'd have ended up with drop-foot, so I pointed out that I can't walk anyway (well, more than 5 minutes), so what difference did it make?

Then he started to say that if I "still felt like this a year from now," when I interrupted him and told him I'd have blown my head off long before that. Yeah, it's *that *bad...

I've fallen off the stairs (thank God I was only 3 or 4 steps up) twice in the last 2 weeks, nearly wiped out in the shower several times, and by the time I walk from the car to where-ever I'm going, I need to sit down because the right leg is getting progressively weaker. Oddly, the numbness is pretty much gone. But now the pain builds to the point where it feels like someone is trying to snap the bone just above the ankle and I took a baseball bat to the hip.

So...if there's no improvement by next Tuesday, he's putting me in a wheelchair until this either gets better on its own, or until diagnostics show what's going on and he can figure out what to do about it.

I'll freely admit, I'm *not* the most patient guy you'll ever meet, but this is *REALLY* beginning to piss me off.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Bummer, hopefully things will improve over the next few weeks. Hang in there, it will get better. I know your going through hell now, as I've been there. .


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Truly sorry to hear you're still feeling bad. Understatement, I know. Hope a bit more time will bring you some relief.

James


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

My wife went through the same surgery and did well.:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Back surgeries can be horror stories as you are finding out Don ! Your DR. however doesn't have to "live" with the consenquences & pain like you do. Some Dr.s should NEVER be allowed to perform certain surgeries on a patients back. Does he even care about your job situation which is very affected by this. Sometimes these DR.s promis what they cannot deliver. be very careful if he wants to go back in, it may be to find out what he did not do right the first time. You should be recovering & not experiencing added problems you did NOT have prior to the back surgery. I wish you all the best Don, hang in there as best you can and I am rooting for you each day.
Bert


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

My back and neck have taken a turn for the worse. I cant walk 20 yards without at least 3 or 4 uncontrollable loud yelps, and half a dozen whimpers...I gotta try and get a few kits built for a client too. What a drag it is getting old...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

OTTO, I hope you feel better ! As an old guy once told me," GETTING OLD AIN'T FOR SISSYS" And he wasn't kidding !


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

And if your daily schedule being dictated by what time you take your pills offends or scares you, it's probably not your cup of tea either...:freak:

Otto, welcome back to "The Crab-Ass Club."


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

otto said:


> What a drag it is getting old...


. 

Yeah, it's pretty sucktacular... Sorry to hear you're feeling so lousy....


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Otto,
Hope you feel better soon.

James


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, the doc decided to give in & order an MRI even though he didn't think it would be clear enough to show anything definitive. Figured it would be good post-op baseline data if nothing else.

So, the imaging was surprisingly clear. Was able to see that there was no re-herniation, no fractures in the vertabrae, nothing that would explain why I'm still in this much pain. So why am I???? 

Not only does he not know, he's talking about starting PT in about 2 weeks! I just hope whoever he sends me to has a thick skin. I was never in the Navy, but I swear like a sailor...


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

flyingfrets said:


> Well, the doc decided to give in & order an MRI even though he didn't think it would be clear enough to show anything definitive. Figured it would be good post-op baseline data if nothing else.
> 
> So, the imaging was surprisingly clear. Was able to see that there was no re-herniation, no fractures in the vertabrae, nothing that would explain why I'm still in this much pain. So why am I????
> 
> Not only does he not know, he's talking about starting PT in about 2 weeks! I just hope whoever he sends me to has a thick skin. I was never in the Navy, but I swear like a sailor...


I am sure it will help. PT's hear lots of sailors and I bet have heard it all!

Best of luck!

Mark Dean


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Frets, you have all rights to swear and BE HEARD, it also will feel GOOD to "GET IT OUT" AND VENT IT OUT ! You don't want to be so sore that you cannot function and you are not recovering correctly._ am happy that you are sharing this with us as we are all rooting for you ! from one HobbyTalk "old timer " to another", MAKE THE DOC FIX YOU CORRECTLY, KEEP HIM ON THE HOOK ! _
_BERT_


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

flyingfrets said:


> On the upside, I'll probably be out of work about 8 weeks, so I may actually be able *build *something.


I wish you the best, but if I may, how do the bills get paid being off for 8 weeks? I could tolerate _maybe_ 2 at the most, and I'd be done for.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Disco58 said:


> I wish you the best, but if I may, how do the bills get paid being off for 8 weeks? I could tolerate _maybe_ 2 at the most, and I'd be done for.


I've worked for the state of NJ a little over 10 years and have never taken a medical/disability leave before. I was kind of shocked myself, but since no union dues and no other deductions are made to the disability payments, I draw about $38 less than my normal salary every 2 weeks.

Downside is that the payments are subject to federal (but not state) income tax, so I'll probably owe the IRS money next spring for the first time in 20 years, but what can you do?

If I'm still gobbling painkillers like M&Ms, I may not even notice...:tongue:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

frets tried to pm you but your inbox is full. i will try email
bert


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad the MRI showed good tissue healing. Hope the PT helps.

James


----------

